# Every time when open MSOffice it keeps opening windows installer



## 4hoo (Jul 13, 2005)

Every time when open MSOffice it keeps opening windows installer

Recently our MSOffice start having problems.

1. At least 2 desktop (XP) have the following problem:
The MSOfficeXP is already installed. Every time when I open MSOffice such as Word, Excel, Outlook, and .ppt file, it will popup a windows installer and install the office app. 
If I click cancel during the installation then the file will open without problem. But every time when reopen a MS office file it just keep install something.
I have tried to repair install office but still have the problem

2. One laptop (XP) has similar problem:
MSOffice2000 is already installed. When I open word and excel file it will keep display the windows installer and install something but when I open PowerPoint and outlook 2000 it works fine. I tried repair and reinstall, didn’t solve the problem.

What is the problem? OS or Office itself?

Please help. Many thanks.


----------



## Ashler (May 19, 2005)

Here is a link to fix the problem:http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;265194


----------



## 4hoo (Jul 13, 2005)

This is exactly what I need. Thanks a lot!


----------

